# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  WTB; Air Pistol/s for home practice

## J-S

Im looking for something to shoot at home, and no doubt there are some older target pistols in safes around, that have since been superseded.. 

If anyone has anything they are looking to offload, flick me a PM. 

Target airguns, or nice replicas Im open to see whats around

----------


## 00buck

'’m looking for something to shoot at home"
I'm sure you have plenty of air pistols at home to shoot, a few dozen? anyone who knows your handle from TM will know that you deal in them on a regular basis.

----------


## J-S

> 'm looking for something to shoot at home"
> I'm sure you have plenty of air pistols at home to shoot, a few dozen? anyone who knows your handle from TM will know that you deal in them on a regular basis.


Hi, Im looking for more a target pistol as per the topic. There were some good entry level vintage air pistols that Im sure are taking up space in peoples safes. Pcp / bulk co2 / ssp etc

A few dozen? Not at all! I sell a few to help fund some more interesting pieces, as well as restore Airguns. Its a hobby, Im no dealer. 

I have a few interesting keepers but not really any target pistols and my shooting interest is primarily target shooting; I dont get a lot of time at the range so a target pistol at home would help to get some shooting practice in at home. 

Not that I really need to explain myself to you..

----------


## Brakelie

Hi, would this Gamo Falcon be of any interest.  Adjustable handgrip and shoots very well.

Got it for my daughter but she has lost interest unfortunately.

----------

